# Smartbedz Universal Bedding & Litter



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

I ordered a bag of Smartbedz Universal Bedding & Litter to replace shavings for my guinea pigs, and wondered if anyone was already using it, any comments on it, is it really as good as the manufactures claim? 

I should really have asked before I ordered it


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Never heard of it! And can't find anything online about it. I prefer to use newspaper and hay.


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

here's a link for Smartbedz 

Smartbedz for Guinea Pigs

I stopped using newspaper under the shavings as I was concerned about the amount of it my two were eating, and yes they are well fed, plenty of hay also, so I don't know why they kept chewing the newspaper.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like wooden cat litter. We used it once but ended up stopping because the pellets were hurting their feet. Mine don't seem to eat news paper. Instead they throw tantrums for veg


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah, now that I hadn't thought of...it's made from straw, so hopefully it won't be hard on their feet, erm...but I will keep an eye out for that problem. 

I wanted to offer them something different/better than shavings, but didn't know what. I guess it's gonna be a case of trial and error until I find something suitable, if Smartbedz isn't suitable.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

It was trial and error for us too and eventually went with hay. Considering changing to fleece now right enough


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

I've noticed mine tend to spread their hay over most of the hutch surface, maybe they're trying to tell me something. 

Still waiting for delivery of the Smartbedz, so not been able to try it out yet.


----------



## angus (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been using for about 6 months
I have a hamster thats female so smells worse than a male it completely stops all smell and lasts for ages as I only have to clean out the wet bits , with smartbedz she`s fine, actually she likes moving it around!I put a small fleece bedding for her to snuggle up in . So I think it will be fine. I also use it in our chicken run..Stops that smelling too:thumbup:
It isnt hard as it gradually crumbles down But Babs is a ginormous hamster ...she breaks it down quickly.
I wish it had been around when i had my Guinea pig it would have made it nicer to clean out


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, thanks angus 

Still waiting for delivery, not at all impressed with ChemistDirect delivery time, ordered early hours of Monday, and Friday I'm still waiting, not what I call fast delivery, as they claim...

I tried some soft material (I'm not sure I know what fleece is ) in my guinea pigs hutch, but they wouldn't go near it, then put a different type of soft cloth in their bedding area, under hay, they ran into bedding area, but remained right up against the edge, not putting their feet on the soft cloth, so I gave up on that idea.


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Smartbedz finally arrived on Saturday, I was surprised at how small the bag was at a cost of over a fiver... 

Put Bubble & Squeak in their run, cleaned out and scrubbed their hutch before putting new Smartbedz bedding/litter then a layer of hay, as they've been spreading the hay over the hutch themselves so I assume they like it that way.

I won't be sticking with Smartbedz - they don't like it, and neither do I. 

Being guinea pigs, they're nervous and run and hide quite often, Smartbedz pellets are noisy when ran over, I'd guess they're not comfortable with not being able to run and hide quietly, I could be wrong, but it seems logical that they'd prefer to escape to their bedding area fast & quietly. 

For the last 3 days they've spent all day in their run, only going into their hutch of an evening, but I can only do that while the weather is okay, when it's not, they'll have to be in their hutch with the Smartbedz underfoot for the time being.


----------

